# My New Green Tree Python (Morelia viridis)



## Najakeeper (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is what I traded most of my tarantulas for, my Aru locale 0.1 _Morelia viridis_:

Without flash:












With flash:






She is from High Yellow Mite Phase line. She has some black speckles and a lot of yellow scales underneath. I love her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pavel (Oct 2, 2011)

Gorgeous girl ya got there!


----------



## Leora22 (Oct 2, 2011)

Shes Stunning  love the first photo... Cant wait till the day that i get skilled enough to even think about keeping such a species good luck and congrats


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

It is not supposed to be that difficult when you buy a CB animal and have the setup working and ready before it comes.

Here are a couple more pictures of her:


----------



## cnapple (Oct 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I love her eyes - hypnotic!


----------



## Leora22 (Oct 3, 2011)

Najakeeper said:


> It is not supposed to be that difficult when you buy a CB animal and have the setup working and ready before it comes.
> ]


Yeah... but aren't  they  super aggressive even CB?


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

Being defensive is very dependent on locale, on lineage, on individual snake and on the keeper who raised the animal. It is of course wise to avoid WC as those poor creatures arrive pissed and usually stay that way, this is one problem they have in addition to the parasites etc. they surely will have. But other than this, GTPs have an unwarranted reputation. My girl is CB, raised by a great breeder and comes from very docile parents and I have seen more defensive ball pythons than her. She is the most gentle snake I have ever worked with. She even moves with grace.

Now, I am/was a venomous snake keeper and I think snakes are for looking at rather than holding and I am not planning to put unneccessary stress on this girl but as she is so sweet, even I might occasionally take her off her cage when she is active at night time.


----------



## Leora22 (Oct 4, 2011)

Najakeeper said:


> Being defensive is very dependent on locale, on lineage, on individual snake and on the keeper who raised the animal. It is of course wise to avoid WC as those poor creatures arrive pissed and usually stay that way, this is one problem they have in addition to the parasites etc. they surely will have. But other than this, GTPs have an unwarranted reputation. My girl is CB, raised by a great breeder and comes from very docile parents and I have seen more defensive ball pythons than her. She is the most gentle snake I have ever worked with. She even moves with grace.
> 
> Now, I am/was a venomous snake keeper and I think snakes are for looking at rather than holding and I am not planning to put unneccessary stress on this girl but as she is so sweet, even I might occasionally take her off her cage when she is active at night time.


Okay ....so its more a make sure you get a good specimen  then there all defensive ...I'm very glad to hear that cuz I've always wanted one and now that I know that its possible to get a Docile GTP I can actually think about getting one ...thanks for the info   

and those two lastest pictures are so beautiful peace


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is a feeding video with cool music:

[YOUTUBE]-5TRtb8KH-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## angrychair (Oct 5, 2011)

I got out of snakes years ago.  But, I have always wanted a green tree python.  I still plan to get a juvi some day, as they are definitively the most beautiful python there is to me.  They are the A. versicolor of pythons.  I just don't know if I want a red one or a yellow one!

http://www.signalherp.com/green_tree_pythons.htm

blows my mind to even know there are so many morphs too.  

Contrats tho, its a beaut!

man these really blow my mind.


----------



## Leora22 (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW that video was amazing It was pretty sweet to see the mouse move threw its body while it stayed perched  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mara (Oct 6, 2011)

GTP's are so beautiful... and yours is no exception!


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, here is another picture of her:







The random black scales you can see on her back are due to her bloodline. She comes from "mite phase" parents and should develop more of those with age. "Mite phase" are somewhat more valuable and are considered a genetic morph.


----------



## astraldisaster (Oct 8, 2011)

What a gorgeous snake! Congrats. I considered getting a GTP recently, but ended up going with an Emerald Tree Boa instead. One day, though, I still intend to get a GTP -- probably an Aru. Yours is pretty much my ideal as far as this species goes. Glad to hear she has a sweet temperament, as I've heard they can be pretty nippy.


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is another shot at night, that`s when she goes around and looks for food being nocturnal and all :


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 17, 2011)

This is to show how docile this girl is...She is absolutely puppy-tame:


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## smoothie4l (Oct 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Most definitely in my 10 ten of beautiful snakes! What is her temperament like though, I heard some people say they where nasty and some people said they where nice :/.


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 22, 2011)

smoothie4l said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Most definitely in my 10 ten of beautiful snakes! What is her temperament like though, I heard some people say they where nasty and some people said they where nice :/.


A previous post on this.



Najakeeper said:


> Being defensive is very dependent on locale, on lineage, on individual snake and on the keeper who raised the animal. It is of course wise to avoid WC as those poor creatures arrive pissed and usually stay that way, this is one problem they have in addition to the parasites etc. they surely will have. But other than this, GTPs have an unwarranted reputation. My girl is CB, raised by a great breeder and comes from very docile parents and I have seen more defensive ball pythons than her. She is the most gentle snake I have ever worked with. She even moves with grace.
> 
> Now, I am/was a venomous snake keeper and I think snakes are for looking at rather than holding and I am not planning to put unneccessary stress on this girl but as she is so sweet, even I might occasionally take her off her cage when she is active at night time.



Also, check the above picture of her on my hand. 2-3 nights ago she spent an hour coiled around my neck.


----------



## kevin91172 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice looking snake!


----------



## pavel (Oct 28, 2011)

Love the pic of her from 10-10-11.  She is a beauty.  I'm very surprised she is so docile -- and very happy for you that she is that way.  I know I would likely find the temptation to hold her irresistable.  :biggrin:


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 5, 2011)

pavel said:


> Love the pic of her from 10-10-11.  She is a beauty.  I'm very surprised she is so docile -- and very happy for you that she is that way.  I know I would likely find the temptation to hold her irresistable.  :biggrin:


I am not much of a handler but she keeps trying to get out at night so I let her come out sometimes. She is so nice, it is indeed irresistible. 

Here she is about to get a drink:


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 3, 2012)

Pre-shed:







Post-shed:


----------



## AmysAnimals (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, what a beauty!  =)


----------



## Toogledoo (Feb 4, 2012)

That's one beautiful snake you've got there. Never owned one, but I've been thinking about it.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 10, 2012)

I love to take pictures of this gal, here are a couple more:


----------



## Shrike (Feb 10, 2012)

I love that first picture!  That's a stunning snake you've got.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 24, 2012)

I have added some fake plants and a real orchid into the Green Tree Python`s enclosure, here are a couple more pics:













Too bad there is a size limit on pictures here, that second picture is wicked cool in full size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow that thing is beautiful. I am so envious. I wish I could keep snakes


----------



## Ziltoid (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the colour.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 20, 2012)

Latest post-shed picture:


----------

